# O & W Reparers



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi

I've been on this forum before, but not for a while, so Hi everyone

Among my many watches is an O & W Cougar II, which has just suffered a bit of a mishap. The winder's fallen out and although it slipped back in something's not right. Although it adjusts fine, the stem is very wobbly and the crown won't screw right down. Anyone know where I can get it repaired in the South East of England? Somewhere either near East Grinstead or in Central London would be ideal. Any thoughts gratefully received.

JonF


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

JonF said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been on this forum before, but not for a while, so Hi everyone
> 
> ...


Try our host, Roy. He is often booked up solid and sometimes simply doesn't take on any new repair work, but you never know... I know it would mean posting it off but don't worry about that - we all send our watches away as few of us live local to a good repairer. If Roy can't help then try Steve Burrage who did a lovely job on my M5

Rob


----------

